# EnWorld Character Art Request Thread... 2!



## Meatboy (Dec 17, 2009)

I am not sure where the first one went but I suspect it reached critical mass when it reached 50 pages and imploded or some such.  So I figure we must keep such a grand, if sporadic, tradition going and so I am opening up another request thread. And with time off at Christmas I can probably even get a few done. Happy posting everyone.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 18, 2009)

The old thread's not far down this page, but it does stand at 977 posts, so it's probably time to open a new one.

In which case, I'm reposting the request(s) that I placed in the old thread:

Looking for some artwork for a PbP I'm running on these boards. I've listed the characters and a few NPCs below, if any inspire you please go ahead!

The game is here, and the rogue's gallery is here, with some inspirations suggested by the players. Inspirations are vaguely Eastern, with a tendency towards the ornate.

Three of the characters are nai-nek-chai, a homebrew race of human/animal shapeshifters, similar to hengeyokai but without a hybrid form. In human form, they usually have a vague resemblance to their animal type, more a suggestion than anything obvious.

*Growling Ape*: a male baboon nai-nek-chai druid. Wears simple, loose-fitting clothing that stays on in either form, fights with a quarterstaff. He also uses a custom "_produce lightning_" spell, so he can wreathe his fists in lightning that he can use to punch with, or to throw.

*Annika*: a female eagle nai-nek-chai, sorceress with an affinity for fire. Annika in her human form has striking red hair, and wears a simple poncho over a wrap-around skirt and simple tunic (probably all in reds). She has a pouch strpped to her leg and her familiar is a tiny viper. Annika's magic missile spell takes the form of a fiery feather. She is, perhaps, linked to Golden Crow, the geomantic animal of the sky and rulership, but this can also be represented as phoenix-ish iconoography.

*Shakou*: a female tiger nai-nek-chai. Shakou is a rogue and trickster, a former con-artist. Her animal form is a Fnoi tiger, closer in physique to a leopard but with tiger markings. In human form she has short orange hair and cat-like pupils, usually dressed in close-fitting clothing. (One inspiration is Milla Jovovo...vich in Fifth Element).

*Three Flowers*: human male paladin of beauty. Three Flowers is a young man with coffee-coloured skin and finely-chiselled, almost androgynous good looks. His blood carries traces of river spirit heritage, and his expensive clothing and armour are never stained or tarnished. He wields a hereditory scimitar called White Lotus.

*Mystal Mar* is a salsham'ai, a tree folk. Salsham'ai are small-sized, looking mostly like fine-boned humans except that their toes are prehensile. Mystal wears salsham'ai "shoes", which are like fingerless cycling gloves for the feet. He is an albino, having been touched by mist spirits. Normally he is cloaked and hooded in dark, camouflaged clothing. A swordsage, he wields a rapier and has recently acquired a shield made from the body a defeated spider demon, that looks something like a noh theatrical mask. 

I would suggest checking the Rogues Gallery for the images posted by the players.

NPCs and other ideas:

*Aru Leng, the Vashti of Cormondal.*
Aru is a young priestess (the Vashti), following a tradition that mixes the old worship of river spirits with a more modern philosophy of charity and compassion. Her looks are something like a mixed European-East Asian heritage, with thick dark hair with a slight curl, that she wears shoulder length. Normally dressed in simple white robes, with perhaps a suggestion of decoration hinting at the river connection. Thrust into a position above her experience, she tries to be wise, compassionate and in charge.

*Undead Foe*.
A young thug defeated by the party, but brought back to life for nefarious purposes, this risen corpse carries a lantern on a pole (with which he also fights). The back of his head is missing, his death having been caused by Growling Ape's quarterstaff staving in his skull.

*Spider Demon.*
The foe defeated by Mystal Mar, basically a spider the size of a house, but replace its face with three noh masks, joined by the eyes in this style. The faces glow with a pale-green corpse light.

*Mystal vs. spiders.*
Mystal Mar wieling a flaming rapier against a giant spider (twice his size), whislt the two of them are balanced on a web strand 40 feet above a dark, web-filled canyon. In the rain.

Any of these would be great, groups also good. Thanks in advance for anyone willing to have a go!


----------



## Karlson_the_red (Dec 19, 2009)

Ok, I got a little bored so I broke out some Photoshop...


I started with Shakou...   I had a little trouble with the hair color and incorporating the tiger stripes into, so I moved the stripes a bit...  Call it a little creative license.  Hope it is not too bad.  Please let me know, and I can tweak it a bit, while I am working on the others...

I am trying to do sort of a group shot, so please excuse the white background for right now...

Karlson the Red


----------



## Saba Taru (Dec 21, 2009)

Hello, everyone!

Please let me start with an apology.  My computer died, and after much lamenting, I sucked it up and saved for a new one.  It's all better now.  

I owe someone a picture (or several someone's, I can't recall).  If I promised a picture before I vanished and you'd still like one, send me a PM and let me know the details again.

More requests, please!  In the meantime, I'm going to dig up the old thread and see if I can't find something to do...


----------



## Karlson_the_red (Dec 22, 2009)

Ok, here is Mystal.  I am still working on the shield, and some armor tweaking...







Karlson


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 29, 2009)

Karlson, been offline due to Christmas, but just a quick note to say that these are cool, thanks! May suggest some tweaks when I've more time, but nice work.


----------



## Karlson_the_red (Jan 7, 2010)

Sorry to not have been around as of late.  I too have been a bit swamped over the last few weeks.  Hopefully things will calm down a bit and I can get back to work on the picts.  

Oh, and Dr Simon, please give me any suggestions you have on tweaking them to be more to what you wanted.  I am still working the mask shield and a few other things...

But it might be a while in coming...

Karlson the Red


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 8, 2010)

I've not been around myself much, recently. I like the tiger stripes on Shakou, that's a nice touch.

Pretty much the only thing I'd change would be the mask, which I pictured more as a blank face than a demonic type. Something like this is a good one, or this one.


----------



## Saba Taru (Jan 9, 2010)

Dr Simon said:


> The game is here, and the rogue's gallery is here, with some inspirations suggested by the players. Inspirations are vaguely Eastern, with a tendency towards the ornate.
> 
> *Three Flowers*: human male paladin of beauty. Three Flowers is a young man with coffee-coloured skin and finely-chiselled, almost androgynous good looks. His blood carries traces of river spirit heritage, and his expensive clothing and armour are never stained or tarnished. He wields a hereditory scimitar called White Lotus.




I love doing character portraits!  Here's my interpretation of Three Flowers.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 11, 2010)

Very nice! I like the river, that's a good touch.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh, nice indeed Saba. I love it. Thanks. Though I think the blade should be considerably longer.


----------



## Saba Taru (Jan 12, 2010)

Blackrat said:


> Oh, nice indeed Saba. I love it. Thanks. Though I think the blade should be considerably longer.




I've lengthened the blade a bit.  Please let me know if it needs to be bigger... er...  There is just no way I can make that sound any better, so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 13, 2010)

Saba Taru said:


> I've lengthened the blade a bit.  Please let me know if it needs to be bigger... er...  There is just no way I can make that sound any better, so I'll leave it at that.




Well I like it, even if Blackrat wants a bigger sword! Mind if I use it in a piece for the Creative Conclave? I'll give full credit, and a link to a gallery page if you have one.


----------



## Saba Taru (Jan 15, 2010)

Dr Simon said:


> Well I like it, even if Blackrat wants a bigger sword! Mind if I use it in a piece for the Creative Conclave? I'll give full credit, and a link to a gallery page if you have one.




I'm not sure if PMs work on this board, but I sent you one.  

I'm also working on another pic from your list.  It'll probably be up late this weekend.  Have a good night, everyone!


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 15, 2010)

Saba Taru said:


> I've lengthened the blade a bit.  Please let me know if it needs to be bigger... er...  There is just no way I can make that sound any better, so I'll leave it at that.






Dr Simon said:


> Well I like it, even if Blackrat wants a bigger sword! Mind if I use it in a piece for the Creative Conclave? I'll give full credit, and a link to a gallery page if you have one.




Oh yeah, it's perfect now. Awesome


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 15, 2010)

Saba, yes, got it thanks.


----------



## Saba Taru (Jan 17, 2010)

Dr Simon said:


> *Annika*: a female eagle nai-nek-chai, sorceress with an affinity for fire. Annika in her human form has striking red hair, and wears a simple poncho over a wrap-around skirt and simple tunic (probably all in reds). She has a pouch strpped to her leg and her familiar is a tiny viper. Annika's magic missile spell takes the form of a fiery feather. She is, perhaps, linked to Golden Crow, the geomantic animal of the sky and rulership, but this can also be represented as phoenix-ish iconoography.




Here's my interpretation of Annika.  Please let me know if anything needs to be altered.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 18, 2010)

That is _very_ cool. I think her hair needs to be more of a fiery colour, judging by the sample pic that Shayuri chose, but otherwise I love it!


----------



## Saba Taru (Jan 18, 2010)

Dr Simon said:


> That is _very_ cool. I think her hair needs to be more of a fiery colour, judging by the sample pic that Shayuri chose, but otherwise I love it!




Ok.  I've re-done her hair, but I'm not sure if it was enough.  I can always add more gold to it if it's not fiery enough.  Please let me know.  Thanks!


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 18, 2010)

I think that's spot on, absolutely fantastic! I love the texture on the material, and the expression suits the character really well. Reminds me of this post from the game:



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> At the sight of the Vashti with the knife to her throat, a change comes over Annika. She straightens up and her eyes flash angrily. She steps forward and faces the men, sliding her gaze from one end of the semicircle they've made to the other, then back to the one holding Vashti.
> 
> "Are you sure you want to do this?" she asks, her voice thick with contempt. "Do you even know what the statue is? Or what guarded it?"
> 
> ...


----------



## Wereserpent (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey everyone!

I have an Art request for a villain I am hoping to put in a BESM game I am hoping to run sometime soon. Here is the description.

A young Japanese girl mid teens dressed like a doll. She's holding a teddy bear and has an evil look on her face. She's flanked by two big Hello Kitties with guns.

EDIT: The picture does not necessarily have to be in anime style even though the game is BESM. It can be in a more "realistic" style if that is what you are good at. I just want it to look like the description.


----------



## Karlson_the_red (Feb 4, 2010)

This is another quick one for Dr. Simon.  Please send me some feedback, and I will work on it as time allows...

Karlson the Red

Aru Leng, the Vashti of Cormondal.
Aru is a young priestess (the Vashti), following a tradition that mixes the old worship of river spirits with a more modern philosophy of charity and compassion. Her looks are something like a mixed European-East Asian heritage, with thick dark hair with a slight curl, that she wears shoulder length. Normally dressed in simple white robes, with perhaps a suggestion of decoration hinting at the river connection. Thrust into a position above her experience, she tries to be wise, compassionate and in charge.


----------



## Tabris_ (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice topic! There goes some requests for you  guys.  Some requests for my group, by now those are just 3 characters and 2 NPCs, but i might come with other things in the future.
  So there we go. I'm DMing in the Forgotten Realms setting as it was  in the 3e but i'm using Pathfinder RPG. The campaign takes place in the  North Sword Coast Region. First the PCs:



*Calisto 
Human, CG Barbarian 6
*
*Background:* Calisto is a Uthgardt Barbarian of the Sky Pony  Tribe. After the last heir of his tribe's chief died, leaving the  elderly and sick chief without heirs, many man from his tribe began to  travel the north trying to prove them selves worth the throne by virtue  of their actions. Calisto is one of those man. He searchs for a Sky Pony  (Pegasus), a symbol of rulership that he things would make him heir. He  also searchs for the mercenary troll that killed his father. 
*Physical Appearance:* He is a huge brawny folk, with a clean face  and long black hair which he braids in many small braids. He is always  wearing his elven chainmail but covers himself in furs to resist the  cold nights of the north, he also uses a cloak made of polar bear fur. 
His weapon of choice is the greatsword, but he also carries a battle axe  and a magic wood shield that shots wood spikes when a power word is  shouted


*Garu 
Human, NG Druid of Mielliki 6
*
*Background:* Garu is a mysterious and silent druid, Calisto is  one of his few friends as they met each other when Garu was sent as a  druidic emissary to his tribe. He is an orphan, raised by the Master of  his Druid Grove, a powerful Bauriaur druid named Hukan. Unknown to him  he is one of the last of the lost corrupted tribe of the Blue Bears and  is pursued by the corrupted Blue Bear totem that posses as a friendly  spirit. 
*Physical Appearance:* He also has long black hair and a clean face  but ethinically he looks more like a native american. He dresses in  furs and skins, specially in grey (bear, wolf) and/or redish-brown (fox,  wolf). He uses a necklace with many kinds of seeds, acorns and other  things found in nature that he finds beatiful. He also wears a earring  with a feather (only in one ear). He recently adquired boots of the  Elvenkind

*Midalin 
Sun Elf, CG Wizard (Invoker) 5*
*Background:* Midalin is a elven researcher from Evermeet, he  was sent to the north to search for a powerful magical tome that was  lost during the wars bettwen the ancient elvish kindgoms. 
*Physical Appearance:* Like most sun elfs he has long blond, almost  golden, hair that is tied in one braid, white, slighly bronze  complexion and is a little taller than a normal human, but has a slender  build. Some might say that his kind looks a little otherworldy, because  they are the more “pure-blooded” elves. 
He also dresses in greenish colors. His arcane bond is to an amulet  shaped like a 8-pointed star


And now with the NPCs



*Leonard*
*Human, Bard 5*
*Background:* Sort of the "fifth beatle" of the group, this bard provides support to the group with his contacts in his order, the Harpers. He is also known for spreading the stories of their good deeds.
*Physical Appearance:* White skin, shaved face, short black hair. He dresses mostly in blue with expensive clothing. He doesn't wears the symbol of his order very openly, but has a small version of it probably as a brooch, collar or ring. As this character has not showed in-game (his actions have caused reactions over the characters but they never met him. And also the campaign journal i write is written from his perspective.) i've given a less detailed description of it in purpose, so the artist can really draw him as he feels better.



*Blue Bear Totem*
  That's the corrupted spirit that pursues Garu. He was once the good  totem of the Blue Bear Tribe but was absorbed by Malar, the god of rage,  bloodthirsty and licantropy. Now with his tribe scattered and defeated  he tries to corrupt Garu to reforge his tribe.


  Reference Material: 
http://images4.wikia.nocookie.net/forgottenrealms/images/4/44/Uthgar_symbol  .jpg 
Totems of the Uthgardt tribes. the second (from left to right) is the  Sky Pony one
http://www.playingzone.com/images/jeux/pc/prey_pc_pack.jpg 
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/3/3d/Actualprey.jpg 
Garu's player said his character looks similar to Domasi, main character  of the game Prey


PS: Some PCs are not there as the players didn't supply a description of them, i might come back and request them in the future if there's no problem with that.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 8, 2010)

Karlson,

I like the outfit and the pose, perhaps lose the make-up, it makes her look a bit vampy. 

Cheers!


----------



## Karlson_the_red (Feb 18, 2010)

Dr Simon, how does this work for ya?

Sorry it has taken so long for a minor mod, but RL is sucking right now...

Karlson


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 26, 2010)

Karlson,

Looks good to me. No worries about the delay, got the same problem myself!


----------



## Saba Taru (Feb 28, 2010)

Galeros said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I have an Art request for a villain I am hoping to put in a BESM game I am hoping to run sometime soon. Here is the description.
> 
> ...




My apologies to BESM fans everywhere for this (and for it taking so long).  This is not my usual style, so I used it as a learning experience.  The kitties themselves are hand drawn in a vector program (which I never usually do because my hands shake so badly).  The guns and the girl are 3D.  I don't think the styles mesh very well, but I figured I'd post it anyway.  Someone might be able to use it.  I'm hoping someone better at this will gives this one a stab.  

Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## Saba Taru (Mar 21, 2010)

Tabris_ said:


> Nice topic! There goes some requests for you  guys.  Some requests for my group, by now those are just 3 characters and 2 NPCs, but i might come with other things in the future.
> So there we go. I'm DMing in the Forgotten Realms setting as it was  in the 3e but i'm using Pathfinder RPG. The campaign takes place in the  North Sword Coast Region. First the PCs:
> [SNIP]
> 
> ...




Ok.  I've taken a stab at Leonard.  I may even take another stab at him a little later.  

As always, please let me know if there is anything I need to change.  This is a fairly large file at a large (my monitor size) wallpaper size (1900 x 1200) just to see if my poor laptop could do it.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 22, 2010)

As the creator of the original thread, I'm glad to see this tradition continuing. Keep inspiring each other!


----------



## Oompa (Apr 30, 2010)

#subtle kick# 

If anyone wants, i am seeking art of a bearhide armor wearing goliath barbarian.. He uses a halberd.. He is a touch looking son of a....

Thanks ahead...


----------



## Wereserpent (May 20, 2010)

Saba Taru said:


> My apologies to BESM fans everywhere for this (and for it taking so long).  This is not my usual style, so I used it as a learning experience.  The kitties themselves are hand drawn in a vector program (which I never usually do because my hands shake so badly).  The guns and the girl are 3D.  I don't think the styles mesh very well, but I figured I'd post it anyway.  Someone might be able to use it.  I'm hoping someone better at this will gives this one a stab.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend!





Woah, sorry how long it took me to respond!

Thank you for the picture. I hope I do get to run that game some day, it did not happen like I had planned.


----------



## Ferret (Dec 12, 2011)

Long time! No see, ENWorld! I was digging through my old files and found a request I put in for my 4E dwarven warlock. I don't think I ever got a reply, so I'm putting it back up for anyone wanting a stab at drawing her.



> Hrafnhildur "Fin" Arnardottir is a dwarf who grew up with both parents inside a large, industrial/ebberonesque city. She was the black sheep of the family, always getting into trouble, putting off chores, doing undwarf like things. Her two choice were as an apprentice with her father or baking goods with her mother. Neither looked like what she wanted, and she was often too busy reading tomes she had bought off the streets to pick up any other Dwarven skills. She was a rougish tom boy, often earning disproving looks form her father for spending to long with men or male dwarves, and equal disdain for acts of sheer foolery such as climbing up rain gutters or trying to find a way into the sewers. Despite this she is quite intellectual, neat and tidy when she can be.
> 
> As such spending so much time away from home and disliking the boring, plain manner of her family she set up with a street gang looking for some excitement. Soon she found herself too deep in, but could do little to stop the gang contacting her, and her family finding out.
> 
> ...


----------

